# مثال عملي (حسابات نظام شمسي لمنزل) لمن طلبه



## م.محمد الكردي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبق وأن طلب مني أحد الأعضاء وأذكر (تمر هند ) تفاصيل النظام بالكامل وتكاليفه

للعلم هذه التكاليف في فلسطين ، وتختلف من دولة لأخرى حسب النقل والشحن والضرائب وغيره

المثال كنت أعددته سابقا باللغة الانجليزية وهو سهل وبسيط ومن له مشكلة في شيء معين أنا

على استعداد لتوضيح أي غامض :​[FRAME="13 70"]
SOLAR SYSTEM SIZING
(Calculations are done for a home of 500Kwh/month)

GENERAL SOLAR SYSTEM EQUIPENTS:​ 






.	SOLAR ARRAY SIZING:​




Steps description:

Sun hours per day.
Daily corrected total loads in watt hours/day.
Division of step 2 by step 1.This is the number of watts we need to generate per hour of full sun.
Actual power produced by your selected module and enter. (rated amperage x battery voltage during charging).
7.1 amps. 13 volts is a common charging voltage for 12 volt systems. Actual power = amperage x charging voltage.
Division of step 3 by step 4.The result is the number of modules required for your system.


BATTERY SIZING:​




Steps description:

Total watt-hours per day required from load calculation.
Days of storage required.
Multiplication of step 2 by step 1.
Planned depth of discharge. 80% is the maximum for lead acid deep cycle batteries, 50% is a common amount for optimum longevity.
Multiplication by temperature factor (60 F ,1.11).
Watt hour capacity of your selected battery.
Division of step 5 by step 6.The result is the number of batteries required.
Round number of batteries to fit system voltage.


COSTS CALCULATIONS TABLE:​



[/FRAME]

أي تعليق أو تصحيح أنتظركم،،،،


----------



## نصف القمر (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا د محمد على جهودك الطيبة , اذا تكرمت ان تعطيني أسماء وعناوين شركات للطاقة الشمسية للكهرباء في فلسطين , ولك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## Aleya (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم , أنا جديدة على هذه المواضيع ولدي مشروع في الخليج العربي سكن 655 طالب ونريد تزويدهم بالمياه الساخنة عن الطريق الطاقة الشمسية . أحتاج للمساعة في التصميم والتكلفة كي أستطيع اقناع المسؤول عن المشروع بالموضوع.
ساعدوني تساعدون البيئة
تحياتي
عليا


----------



## حازم نجم (20 أبريل 2008)

يا اخي نريد حسابات للمياه الساخنة عن طريق الشمس


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك اخى د محمد
وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## عـابر سبيل (27 أبريل 2008)

اخي محمد كم احتاج خلايا شمسية لتشغيل عدد10 لمبات في الليل قوة كل لمبه 40 وات + ثلاجه اربع وعشرين ساعه شغل والله يعطيك العافية​ 

والسوال الثاني كم احتاج خلايا شمسية لتشغل غطاس ماء لمدة 4 ساعات مع العلم ان الغطاس يشغله الان ما طور 3500 وات​


----------



## عبدالواحد علي (5 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الدكتور محمد
والله أفدتني كثيراً أخي:84:
لكن نريد كفأة كل لوحة من لوحات المنظومة لو تكرمت​


----------



## احمد مضر (26 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخ محمد


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------

